# Best ED Dealers (other than board sponsors)



## mhrir (May 17, 2010)

Looking for dealer to arrange ED and PC delivery. Don't care where located since I will be picking up car in SC. I have been contacting the sponsors but am looking for any other dealers (who know what they are doing) that members have worked with and have gotten a great deal.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

PK @ Southbay BMW gets my vote. I have bought a number of cars from him and just completed my 2nd ED with him. I've heard he is the number 1 ED person in the nation. Give him a call...


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

speedjunkie said:


> PK @ Southbay BMW gets my vote. I have bought a number of cars from him and just completed my 2nd ED with him. I've heard he is the number 1 ED person in the nation. Give him a call...


++ for PK


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mhrir said:


> Looking for dealer to arrange ED and PC delivery. Don't care where located since I will be picking up car in SC. I have been contacting the sponsors but am looking for any other dealers (who know what they are doing) that members have worked with and have gotten a great deal.


Ricki Shamen at BMW of Tenafly is tops and a favorite of people in the N.E. U.S.

Feel free to mention Bimmerfest and my name if you contact her.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Mark Carvalho at JMK BMW, very knowledgeable with ED and PC delivery. Good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Josh Douglas at Elmhurst BMW


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We bought our Munich delivery X3 from forum sponsor Adrian Avila. There isn't anyone in the ATL area that I'd recommend over Adrian for ED. 


Non sponsors? Ummmm.... Jim Tompkins at BMW of Rosewell. We bought our US POE e46 from him.


----------



## olneymd (May 9, 2010)

*Had the same initial thoughts about a non-sponsor ED CA*



mhrir said:


> Looking for dealer to arrange ED and PC delivery. Don't care where located since I will be picking up car in SC. I have been contacting the sponsors but am looking for any other dealers (who know what they are doing) that members have worked with and have gotten a great deal.


Before I placed my ED order a few weeks ago, I too was looking for a non-board sponsor ED CA. After all, you really never know if the accolades and comments are legit with any of the blogs and/or boards (not just BMW).

Well, after talking with with quite a few non-board sponsored CA's, it became obvious that this was not the way to go. The comfort level wasn't there, and when you're buying an airline ticket, blocking travel time, and spending big bucks, you don't want inexperience to ruin the process. Sales guys will tell you anything you want to hear. I couldn't even believe the quote # of EDs that they had done previously.

In the end, I went with Adrian Avila and he's been great. I'm a detailed (ok, anal) kind of guy, and he's met every expectation so far. I wanted someone who was quick to respond, kept me updated, and followed through on his commitments. As of today, that's what I got. My ED pickup is 10/29.

I found some other board sponsored ED CAs to be less than responsive, so I suggest you spend some time upfront and speak with a few. Test them - send some emails and/or call them. If they're not responsive early on, you can assume that they won't be later on when it really matters.

Just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## clindc (Apr 30, 2009)

I did ED with Adrian last year, and I'm not even in Atlanta (Wash metropolitan). He is totally responsive to any questions you might have, and I had an EXCELLENT experience. I had some trepidation about doing everything online but everything went so smoothly, and I am quite content with the choice I made.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Why not go with a board sponsor? I wouldn't think their pricing would be too different (if at all) and at least you know that everything goes smoothly. I used Irv Robinson, and my ED and PCD went off perfectly.


(but don't trust their F&I guy, he tried some funny business with the doc fee)


----------



## mhrir (May 17, 2010)

Gig103 said:


> Why not go with a board sponsor? I wouldn't think their pricing would be too different (if at all) and at least you know that everything goes smoothly. I used Irv Robinson, and my ED and PCD went off perfectly.
> 
> (but don't trust their F&I guy, he tried some funny business with the doc fee)


Just to re-clarify what I said in my first post since you apparently didn't bother to read it... I have nothing against the board sponsors and have contacted several. I am just trying to find other dealers that people have had positive experiences with and got a great deal.

BTW, thanks everyone that has responded so far. It is good to know there are many great CAs to work with. :thumbs:


----------



## cichlid (Jan 3, 2010)

*Adrian is the way to go*

Did my ED through Adrian- all went well as promised. The local dealers throughout Texas were ignorant or unwilling.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

+1 for Irv Robinson. 

At the end of the day, as long as it is a ED board sponsor you choose, you can't go wrong. I ditched my my non board dealer whom I had previously ordered 3 BMW's out of state from for PCD, but he had no clue about the ED process or pricing.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Board sponsors can make your life easy - for about $$$$ more than many of the non board sponsors. This forum appears to confer board sponsors with an aura of infallibility. Correct me if I am wrong - but a "board sponsor" is some one who contributes financially to this forum, nothing more or nothing less. I am confident there are just as many non-board sponsors who are just as good for ED. You just need to find a CA with a good reputation for ED - whether a sponsor or not. Clearly, there are CAs who have not done much ED and it is best to stay away from them. This forum, wiki and the internet bring a wealth of info to your fingertips and demystify BMW ED and "board sponsors." You also have the ability to cross check the info from your CA with BMW ED NA or on the BMW website.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Adrian did an excellent job for me in 2007. However, on my most recent ED this year I had a trade so I started searching local dealers. Ended up using BMW of Annapolis, CA was Dan Rykiel. Their trade was over $2K better than anyone else within 100 miles of my home. If you contact him feel free to use my name. His deal was very fair.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

ssj said:


> Board sponsors can make your life easy - for about $$$$ more than many of the non board sponsors. This forum appears to confer board sponsors with an aura of infallibility. Correct me if I am wrong - but a "board sponsor" is some one who contributes financially to this forum, nothing more or nothing less. I am confident there are just as many non-board sponsors who are just as good for ED. You just need to find a CA with a good reputation for ED - whether a sponsor or not. Clearly, there are CAs who have not done much ED and it is best to stay away from them. This forum, wiki and the internet bring a wealth of info to your fingertips and demystify BMW ED and "board sponsors." You also have the ability to cross check the info from your CA with BMW ED NA or on the BMW website.


I agree with you. To be fair though, the board sponsors keep bimmerfest open, so we should utilize them as much as we can.

I did make an effort to contact some of the sponsors with mixed results, but in the end, I went with a non-board sponsor, who I believed would offer the best price/service, and that's exactly what I got.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

I recommend Greg Poland at Pacific BMW. Knowledgeable and no BS.


----------



## harristex (Aug 6, 2010)

Was looking for a dealer in TX who knew the ropes. Found one in Temple - CA Lee Harris that matched the "standard" $1,000 and has done ED before. Most local TX dealers would not even talk to me at that price. So far so good. He fixed a couple of problems with BMW. Pricing was equal to best price I could get with any other US dealer, sponsor or not, with delivery within a reasonable distance. Adrian in Atlanta was great to deal with but I wanted it delivered to TX. In most cases that is $500 more. If I had been getting redelivery in the Summer could have picked it up elsewhere and driven back and saved a few hundered. Found that some popular CA's will come down sightly ($200 or so from the standard $1,000) if you negotiate.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I would add, you need to do your own due dilligence in understanding the ED process which is worth the effort reading the wiki on this.
Then work with someone that communicates well with you.


----------



## harristex (Aug 6, 2010)

Just thought the above might help some TX folks. Did not see anything in the Wiki about TX dealers. Only found a couple mentioned in other Fourm posts.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

beewang said:


> Yeah!! Can't wait to see you back in car biz so you can deal w/ tight wads here who wants to grind you for a $500/$200 *over* invoice deal.


You mean *under*, right?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

enigma said:


> When are you going to back to the BMW biz in SoCal?


Maybe sooner than later... I'm having a 7 year itch.


----------



## paulwbenn (Oct 23, 2004)

harristex said:


> Was looking for a dealer in TX who knew the ropes. Found one in Temple - CA Lee Harris that matched the "standard" $1,000 and has done ED before. Most local TX dealers would not even talk to me at that price. So far so good. He fixed a couple of problems with BMW. Pricing was equal to best price I could get with any other US dealer, sponsor or not, with delivery within a reasonable distance. Adrian in Atlanta was great to deal with but I wanted it delivered to TX. In most cases that is $500 more. If I had been getting redelivery in the Summer could have picked it up elsewhere and driven back and saved a few hundered. Found that some popular CA's will come down sightly ($200 or so from the standard $1,000) if you negotiate.


+1

I've bought 2 cars from Garlyn Shelton in Temple, with the last one through Lee Harris. Very good folks with good pricing.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ssj said:


> Board sponsors can make your life easy - for about $$$$ more than many of the non board sponsors. This forum appears to confer board sponsors with an aura of infallibility. Correct me if I am wrong - but a "board sponsor" is some one who contributes financially to this forum, nothing more or nothing less.


Well, you asked, so I am going to have to correct you. Someone like Adrian Avila has spent countless hours here _helping_ buyers from all over the country, many of whom he will never have a shot at selling a car to.

I ask all Bimmerfest members to support the Client Advisors and BMW Centers that make running this site possible.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Well, you asked, so I am going to have to correct you. Someone like Adrian Avila has spent countless hours here _helping_ buyers from all over the country, many of whom he will never have a shot at selling a car to.
> 
> I ask all Bimmerfest members to support the Client Advisors and BMW Centers that make running this site possible.


Our Founder speaks the truth. Many sponsors (such as Adrian) put in countless hours helping people (both on and off line) whom they will never sell a car to - plus it's the sponsors that make this site possible.

Please consider having a Bimmerfest sponsor such as Adrian on your short list!


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

Jon S. said:


> Thanks Dave! By the way, even though Steve Thomas is not a site sponsor, I have been known to refer a few clients there as General Sales Manager Willie is a good friend of mine and a great car guy.


I second the recommendation for Steve Thomas and Willie. I am loyal to PK, but my experience with Willie has been excellent.

Incidentally, I am surprised about the quote from PK; I have found his pricing to be very competitive, and when I did a direct comparison, he and Steve Thomas were about the same. Personally, I do not believe in trying to squeeze out the last dollar; I look for a good deal with someone I trust who is getting a fair profit.


----------

